# TV Advert with knitting. What do you think?



## hen (Jun 30, 2012)

This is an advert on UK TV for a breakfast cereal.
What do you think?

http://www.tellyads.com/show_movie.php?filename=TA3698


----------



## KnottyMe (Mar 8, 2012)

Very cute.


----------



## BlueJay21 (Jan 4, 2013)

hen said:


> This is an advert on UK TV for a breakfast cereal.
> What do you think?
> 
> http://www.tellyads.com/show_movie.php?filename=TA3698


I think it is perfectly silly and puts knitting into the category of being done only by silly old ladies. It would turn me off Shreddies.


----------



## sylviaelliott (May 11, 2011)

stupid, stupid, stupid.


----------



## shirleyoboe (Feb 21, 2012)

Adorable--at least some "young" ones will hear the word knitting! Some years ago there was an advertisement here in the States for toilet tissue and they showed a figure knitting instead of quilting!!! It was funny!


----------



## onegrannygoose (May 13, 2011)

I think it is funny


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

Well, I enjoyed this commercial. I thought it was cute.


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

i think it is dumb and tells very little about the product..
reminds me of the stories about the turn of the century "sweat shops".
Blessings


----------



## TawnyaFletcher (Nov 14, 2012)

Too funny! 'Less talking, more Shreddies Ladies.'


----------



## jobikki (Jan 26, 2013)

BlueJay21 said:


> I think it is perfectly silly and puts knitting into the category of being done only by silly old ladies. It would turn me off Shreddies.


I agree 100%


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

I liked it I thought it was very cute and creative


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

spinlouet said:


> I liked it I thought it was very cute and creative


:thumbup:


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

I thought it cute and funny!


----------



## Chimo (Dec 24, 2013)

Cute ad, but the marketing would have been a lot more effective with young knitters as well.


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

It was on TV here a year or 2 back, we enjoyed it. :thumbup:


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

I think it's cute and funny! I


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

I liked it


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

Very stupid ad. Also makes the British look pretty stupid too.


----------



## TinaOR (May 22, 2011)

I loved this ad!


----------



## Grammie Cheryl Ann (Aug 21, 2013)

Being a grandma I found it very funny and cute. thanks for the Advertisement for knitting.


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

that was adorable!


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

It was cute, but I hate all cereals


----------



## shshipp (Oct 9, 2011)

i do love this ad


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Thanks for the link. Loved it.   :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lila anderson (Jan 31, 2013)

that beats a lot of ads over here in US. thanks for sharing.


----------



## leslie41447 (Feb 7, 2011)

This would have been so much better showing young knitters instead of only older women... once again puts knitting into the 'only old people do it' category...


----------



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

Oh that is cute!


----------



## Jeanne618 (Apr 1, 2012)

I love it!


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

Brought a big smile to my face - love the British sense of humor


----------



## Maryhm (Oct 11, 2012)

Too funny!


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

Yes, very cute!


----------



## Ermdog (Apr 24, 2014)

I love clever ads. Very entertaining. This one is funny. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## LunaDragon (Sep 8, 2012)

I think it is a fun and funny commercial. Children do not really care what is in it only parents do. Using grandmothers to appeal to them is smart. I hate some of the commercials here in the states they show the cereal eating its self.


----------



## colonialcrafter (Nov 7, 2012)

I for one think it is cute and wholesome. Frankly, I am sick and tired of the ads using sex for everything from hamburgers to Doritos.


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

cute...funny...and anything that gets people tuned into knitting is a plus....we have very few cleaver ads in the states...thumbs up!!
julie


----------



## Jean Large (Nov 29, 2013)

That is a cute commercial. If you overlook the fact that they are inferring all knitters are grannies, you will remember the commercial when you are grocery shopping.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I think it brings the idea of knitting into everyones mind.. who knows it might just have some people want to learn.. and then there are more knitters..  YAY!!! I liked it ..


----------



## toomanypatterns (Dec 30, 2012)

Thank God knitting requires brain work without stuffing your face with food. Pretty stupid


----------



## MJRITCHEY (Jan 22, 2011)

BlueJay21 said:


> I think it is perfectly silly and puts knitting into the category of being done only by silly old ladies. It would turn me off Shreddies.


I agree. We don't get much respect anyway. No need to press the issue.


----------



## Deefercrafts (Feb 26, 2013)

I love the knitting Nanna's.
I'm sure no one REALLY Believes they are knitted, it's just a bit of fun and to me anything that puts a smile on people's faces is fine!


----------



## momanna (Nov 12, 2011)

Cute!


----------



## balloch8 (May 11, 2012)

love it!!


----------



## ptober (Mar 24, 2011)

IF the purpose was to sell to older people than they did a good job!!


----------



## SYAPJR (Mar 5, 2011)

I love it!


----------



## Ginny K (Jun 1, 2011)

KnottyMe said:


> Very cute.


ditto


----------



## crystalrose (Apr 22, 2011)

I thought it was funny, but Shreddies look more woven than knitted to me.


----------



## loveseat (Jun 9, 2012)

Loved it. Thank You so much for sharing with all of us.
Have a great day.
Loveseat from Byron Center, Michigan


----------



## loveseat (Jun 9, 2012)

Loved it. Thank You so much for sharing with all of us.
Have a great day.
Loveseat from Byron Center, Michigan


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

BlueJay21 said:


> I think it is perfectly silly and puts knitting into the category of being done only by silly old ladies. It would turn me off Shreddies.


Same as my reaction. How many of us look like those women? I am tired of knitters being portrayed as old ladies. Keep the Shreddies, shred the commercial.


----------



## Lavender Blue (Aug 31, 2012)

galaxycraft said:


> :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

I like the commercial. I noticed the cereal was made by the Nestle company.


----------



## scot_belle (Feb 10, 2013)

hen said:


> This is an advert on UK TV for a breakfast cereal.
> What do you think?
> 
> http://www.tellyads.com/show_movie.php?filename=TA3698


================

Thank you for your post. I found this advertisement...to be
...enjoyably silly, BUT...it left me wondering what the cereal is.

AND...It ALSO left me with...a what is "knitting?"
...even though I have knitted for years. 

In thinking about it, this advertisement is aimed at tweaking
....and very deliberately.....the viewer's curiosity.

If this was the impression... left with me, I can see where 
...a person who has never explored hand crafts or knitting, 
would be very likely to take the time and effort to discover
....what knitting is. To my mind...THIS IS GOOD. :thumbup:

In short, if we cannot find humor in ourselves or our knitting,
then I think that we are taking life a bit too seriously. 
At least the parts of life that are lower on the totem pole
of importance, below world strife, religious persecution, etc.

Along with enjoying the inevitable question of "what's that," or
pride in having completed a project to the best of my ability, 
I also......like to have fun while I am creating a WIP. 

Lisa


----------



## prolife (Aug 10, 2013)

Those ladies could recite the phone book and I'd enjoy it. The sounds of their voices are lovely indeed. Thanks, jude


----------



## OddBodkin (Nov 18, 2013)

I fall mostly on the side of the people who believe it reinforces stereotypes, both of knitters being little old ladies, as well as of those little old lady knitters being rather silly, overall, with nothing truly useful to do (or knit).

I hadn't seen this commercial before; thanks for posting it.

At the same time. . . . I appreciate the subliminal marketing tactics being used. Grannies take good care of people and are happy and excited to do so. Grannies wouldn't make anything that would be bad for people. You can think of the product as healthy and good for you. Grannie would want you to to have only the best.

I could be wrong, though.


----------



## k2p3-knit-on (Oct 24, 2012)

It got my attention, which an advert is supposed to do. The knitters weren't old foggies in rockers but seniors with a sense of humor. I think it's witty. I like whole wheat cereals too and if Shreddies were marketed in the US I would buy a box.


----------



## hen (Jun 30, 2012)

OddBodkin, I think your posting is excellent and is a really good in depth analysis of the ad. I think you put into words what I had been trying to work out and never quite got there.
I really appreciate your post. I has made me put my brain into gear... thank you.


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

Personally I think it is cute and funny. Not to be taking so seriously.


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

Love it ! :XD: :XD:


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

Funny, silly, cute. Not going to overthink it.


----------



## train (Nov 6, 2011)

very funny!


----------

